# Δουλεύω ένα ζώο= εκγυμνάζω ένα ζώο;



## tropicalia

Συνάντησα σε ένα κείμενο την έκφραση "τα δούλευαν (τα άλογα)". Νομίζω ότι η σημασία πρέπει να είναι "τα εκγύμναζαν", δηλαδή, τα μάθαιναν να κάνουν διάφορα για την παράσταση στον τσίρκο. Αλλά το λεξικό δεν έχει αυτή την σημασία για το ρήμα "δουλεύω". Είναι σωστή;

Αυτό είναι το κομμάτι:

"Τ' άλογα που είχα δει στη ζωή μου ήτανε στα τσίρκα, που τα δουλεύανε κοζάκοι, και στις κούρσες, που τα παίζαν οι άνθρωποι."


----------



## Andrious

Το πιο σωστό εδώ θα ήταν "τα εκπαίδευαν". Το "εκγυμνάζω" βασικά αποσκοπεί στη βελτίωση/διατήρηση της φυσικής κατάστασης. Για παράδειγμα, αν ένας ελέφαντας κάνει διάφορα κόλπα με μπάλες κτλ., δε λέμε ότι είναι (εκ)γυμνασμένος αλλά εκπαιδευμένος.
Στο κείμενο το "δουλεύω" πηγαίνει στους Κοζάκους, ότι κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, δηλαδή. Επίσης, το "δουλεύω" μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι είχαν αναλάβει όχι μόνο την εκπαίδευσή τους αλλά και την καθαριότητά τους, τη διατροφή τους κτλ.


----------



## sotos

tropicalia said:


> "Τ' άλογα που είχα δει στη ζωή μου ήτανε στα τσίρκα, που τα δουλεύανε κοζάκοι, και στις κούρσες, που τα παίζαν οι άνθρωποι."



Σημαίνει γενικά ότι τα φρόντιζαν, τα οδηγούσαν και τα εκπαίδευαν Κοζάκοι. Δεν είναι η τυπική σημασία της λέξης "δουλεύω" και δεν θα τη βρεις σε λεξικό.


----------



## tropicalia

Δηλαδή, "τα φρόντιζαν" είναι η σημασία.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

(Το "εκγυμνάζω" με αυτή την έννοια είναι απο τον Μπαμπ. Αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι το συνθισμένο όμως είναι "εκπαιδεύω").


----------



## Perseas

tropicalia said:


> Δηλαδή, "τα φρόντιζαν" είναι η σημασία.


Επίσης, τα εκγύμναζαν (νομίζω κυρίως αυτό), τα οδηγούσαν κλπ, όπως έχει ήδη γραφτεί παραπάνω.


----------



## tropicalia

Tελικά έχει γενική σημασία. ήταν υπεύθυνη τους ή κάτι τέτοιο, και ασχολούνταν με όσα είχαν σχέση με τα άλογα. το "ασχολούμαι" θα μπορούσε να είναι συνώνυμο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;


----------



## Andrious

tropicalia said:


> Tελικά έχει γενική σημασία. ήταν υπεύθυνοί τους ή κάτι τέτοιο, και ασχολούνταν με όσα είχαν σχέση με τα άλογα. το "ασχολούμαι" θα μπορούσε να είναι συνώνυμο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση;



Ναι, είναι συνώνυμο. Θα μπορούσες να πεις "Τ' άλογα που είχα δει στη ζωή μου ήτανε στα τσίρκα, που ασχολούνταν με αυτά Κοζάκοι".


----------



## tropicalia

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους για την βοήθεια.

(Ήταν η υπεύθυνη τους ήθελα να πω!! Αλλά μάλλον δική μας έκφραση!)


----------

